# Coweta county bassmasters



## Green monster25 (Dec 21, 2013)

For you guys that fish this club I see that it is 50 dollar membership but on the entry fee is says 50 per tournament do y'all know if this is per boat or 50 per person. Thanks for help


----------



## LTZ25 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm coming , what time do you get to ramp , I need to sign up .


----------

